
Ask HN: Anyone being ordered back into the office? - ptnx
I work for a small (~100 employees) electronics manufacturer. Most of our developers have been working from home since mid-March. We have been ordered to return to the physical office, despite an ongoing uptick in COVID19 cases in the area. Despite safety precautions, myself and many of my co-workers are concerned and uncomfortable with this. I&#x27;m curious if anyone else has experienced a similar situation, and if so - how did you handle it?
======
non-entity
I might be going back in a couple weeks. They're bringing people back in
office mid-June at limited capacity (25% returning at that time) so I'll see.
This is at a large, but regional fortune 500 company.

~~~
ptnx
How do they determine who goes back when?

~~~
non-entity
At the moment in think different teams are doing different things. My boss
told me that this first wave is mostly voluntary for our team. Also people
will be coming on only part of the week, I think 2 days.

------
sharemywin
What are they doing about people with childcare problems?

~~~
ptnx
There has been no specific communication - I think people are expected to
exhaust FMLA.

------
sharemywin
It's funny because one of the major recommendations is to keep having Zoom
meetings. So, what's the point.

Do they have an open office?

~~~
ptnx
Open office space - permanently closed windows, I believe.

------
sharemywin
we're lucky. Our management is doing it in three phases. Phase 1 People that
want to go in.

Phase 2 is encourage.

Phase 3 is require.

And we're not even at phase 1. And, I think they're talking about September
for phase 1, maybe.

